# Have a feeling that someone else was using my apartment when I was out of the country



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

First of all I have to say that I may be paranoid or think too much, but I need different prospective/suggestion for the story and I would really appreciate any suggestion. 

I live alone in one bedroom apartment in the silicon oasis. And during the whole month of May, I was on vacation. I have 2 keys of my apartment, both copies are with me. We have 2 securities in the building, one morning and one night. 

Before I left for vacation, I ensured everything was switched off.

On Saturday, I returned to my apartment late at night and I found out that the water got cut. I questioned the security, he had no idea, and asked me to contact DEWA cos maybe it’s my billing problem. Next day I called the DEWA to come to check and they found out that the water was shut by the building, when they opened it, turned out I have a big leakage which come out of the shower room and damage the stuffs in the last drawer of my wooden cabinet. The leak was only in my room and did not cross to the next room. I start to wonder how did someone get to know that there was a leak and shut down the water. He only had to be inside the room to be able to see it. I asked the security, he said no one went inside, and he had no idea about the leak, he had no key. But the night shift guy is currently on leave now, and the replace one couldn’t even understand English. 

After that, I received the DEWA bill for 950 for the month of May. Most of which is the leaked water, I understand, but I have the charges of around 200 for the electricity. I was home only for ONE day during the whole period that this meter was read. And when I looked back into my old bill, usually my consumption of electricity for a month is around 200. I have requested DEWA to inspect my meter for an error.

Lastly, this morning, when I walked to open the balcony door, I found out a foot step with sand on the yoga mat that I left next to the balcony door. It’s like someone has stepped out and when he stepped back in, he used yoga mat as a carpet. This might have been my foot step but I don’t recall using my mat as a carpet and also I never step out without shoes!

Was there someone else in my apartment when I was away? This totally freaks me out!!!! 

The security has no freaking idea about anything. He insisted no one else has a key, and he refused to get involved in anything or answer any of my questions. 

Now I don’t know what to do. I don’t feel safe. The idea of having someone else inside my apartment when I was away is freaky. But not knowing if someone else has my apartment key scare the hell out of me. But again, maybe I’m just too paranoid. I don’t know. I still have 8 months left in my contract and I have given all my chq. Leaving is not one of the best options right now.

Is there any suggestion? Could somebody please tell me some other point of view that I might miss here? Thanks a lot in advanced for any comment.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Change the lock and key and make sure all your doors and windows are locked before you leave your apartment and before you go to bed at night.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Amame said:


> First of all I have to say that I may be paranoid or think too much, but I need different prospective/suggestion for the story and I would really appreciate any suggestion.
> 
> I live alone in one bedroom apartment in the silicon oasis. And during the whole month of May, I was on vacation. I have 2 keys of my apartment, both copies are with me. We have 2 securities in the building, one morning and one night.
> 
> ...


1. change the locks. 
2. check if there's anything missing and call the police in case you can't find things. 
3. i'd check with the neighbours too; they might have had problems with the leakage and called maintenance to shut down the water.
4. did you leave the a/c and the fridge on? this might explain the 200 dhs electricity bill.
5. what floor is your apartment on? could someone break in using the balcony? if not, then it's your footprint. get a shoe and compare sizes.
6. talk to the admin company not the security guy. the guards are clueless and useless in most buildings. we had issues with very loud neighbours in the building, called security, and all they did was smile and say we should call the police if we're really bothered.

there's a logical explanation for almost everything. i don't think your case fall into the bermuda mystery category


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

Hi
Sure you will know from the elickteric invoice.
also you could ask the nieghbers, befor you change any thing like key ...Etc
better to be sure if there is some one use it or not. 
if some one use it when you are not there, so there is 80% this is watch man or some one he know, or under his knowlege
or if you have an old friends have they key.
than you can take the action


----------



## robertooo (Jun 1, 2011)

hello,I am working at DSO for the Authority. Please do not hesitate to contact me at any time.
***************


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Amame said:


> First of all I have to say that I may be paranoid or think too much, but I need different prospective/suggestion for the story and I would really appreciate any suggestion.
> 
> I live alone in one bedroom apartment in the silicon oasis. And during the whole month of May, I was on vacation. I have 2 keys of my apartment, both copies are with me. We have 2 securities in the building, one morning and one night.
> 
> ...


Change the locks. Then change them back before you hand the apartment back.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you change the locks without telling the landlord here in the UAE ? I am asking because ..well I don't pay rent, I live in a hotel and in Canada if you change the locks without your Landlord's approval then you are doomed. 

What caused the leakage ? If it is not your fault, the landlord is liable and some times DEWA might waive that charge. I realize that there is not much protection for us here in the UAE in these cases

I think also that you can have a word with the building management. Your thinking is sound, but as one has pointed earlier; it might be that one of your neighbours complained about the leak and the maintenance got into your apartment.

If they do not confirm the story then I would definitely call the police


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the answer. Yes I think I will check with my neighbour tonight about the leak and yes, changing the lock is the good idea but I need to check if it is allowed. 

For the leakage, the pipe broke at the area that connect to the wall. I dont know how to explain but it's the part that look like the ring that connect the outside pipe with the one in the wall.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I have always changed my locks in all the apartments I've lived in (here in Dubai) without any issue. Before I leave I just change it back to the original and give them the keys.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Can you change the locks without telling the landlord here in the UAE ?


Yes you can. At least in AD you can.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't all locks come with 3 keys? If so, then someone (maybe the landlord) has a set and came in.

+1 on changing the locks.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Blv me,I would be more paranoid if I ever doubted that someone was in myapartment while I was away!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Amame said:


> Thank you everyone for the answer. Yes I think I will check with my neighbour tonight about the leak and yes, changing the lock is the good idea but I need to check if it is allowed.
> 
> For the leakage, the pipe broke at the area that connect to the wall. I dont know how to explain but it's the part that look like the ring that connect the outside pipe with the one in the wall.


You only need to change the barrel. As long as you refit the original lock when you move out, there shouldn't be any issues.

It is quite likely that security noticed the leak - might have been a wet patch on the wall but typically, if security is aware that you are not there for an extended period of time, they will shut off the water supply as a precaution. 

With regards to your comments about your electricity bill, unless you switch off every single appliance in the house, your bill will still be more or less the same. I also thought that my bill would be lower when I go on holiday but to date, my bills have been more or less the same. If you consider that most people are only in their apartment in the evening and early morning, it does actually make sense that there would be very little difference in your bill.

You should contact DEWA and see if you can appeal to their better nature to at least reduce the water bill. I doubt that they will write off the debt but any discount offered will make a difference and you should also try to agree a payment plan with them (unless, you're happy to pay off the bill in one go).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't ask just change the locks. All locks come with 3 keys so it you only have 2 who has the 3rd key?
Sometimes an agent keeps a key, or maybe the landlord has kept one. Did the landlord leave a key with security for viewings?
You don't need to change the whole lock just the middle cylinder which you can buy from ACE hardware. It is easy to do yourself.


----------

